# 20 Zoll Kinder MTB



## Luftbumb (13. April 2021)

Moin KidsMTB Erfahrene,

Ich suche derzeit ein 20" MTB für meinen 5 werdenden Sohn... Das Woom3 soll abgelöst werden. Preis sollte nicht ultra teuer sein, also eher in der 400/500er Klasse...

Taugt das Eightshot x-cody 20 was um leicht in den Wald zu fahren? Das wäre - falls Mal irgendwo verfügbar - zumindest schön günstig mit den 329€ ...

Kennt ihr oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Whyte 203 ?








						203 Midnight
					

Beim 203 setzt Whyte auf die gleiche Designphilosophie wie bei den Whyte Trailbikes für Erwachsene und bietet mit diesem 20“-Modell den Kleinsten unter den Mountainbikern ein spaßiges Fahrrad für grenzenlose Offroad-Abenteuer. Die...




					www.whytebikes.de
				




Generell hab ich derzeit diese hier auf meiner Liste, aber glaub einige sind wieder etwas teurer:

Giant STP 20 Scheibenbremse 10,74kg 479 
Eightshot x Cody 20 8,9kg 329 
Blast BMC 20 Scheibenbremse 8,8kg 599
Orbea MX 20 Team disc Scheibenbremse 9,6kg 479 
Whyte 203 Scheibenbremse 9,7kg 599
(Early Rider seeker Scheibenbremse 8,8kg 650)
(Woom Off 4 Scheibenbremse .. 8kg 699)


Was meint ihr?
Worüber ich mir auch grad n Kopf zerbreche: Scheibenbremse sinnvoll bei so nem Mini MTB??


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Wenn du gebraucht einen suburb bekommen kannst wäre das auch einen Idee.. 
Scheibenbremse aus meiner Sicht und der Sicht meiner Kids klares ja! Kein Gejammer mehr meine Hände tun weh seit dem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tich (13. April 2021)

Ich hab schon ein supurb Bo20, sonst würde ich das hier kaufen (nicht meins, aber find's Klasse):









						Superleichtes Kinderfahrrad Woom Early Rider neu, € 550,- (8642 Sankt Lorenzen im Mürztal) - willhaben
					

Superleichtes Kinderfahrrad Woom Early Rider neu. 9.813.338 Angebote. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at
				




Edit: oder vpace max 20









						VPACE Kinderfahrrad, € 800,- (6116 Weer) - willhaben
					

VPACE Kinderfahrrad. 9.813.825 Angebote. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at


----------



## Luftbumb (14. April 2021)

Danke, 
Echt schwierig - hinzu kommt dass der ganze Bikemarkt leer ist und kaum ein Modell direkt verfügbar ist.
Andere Frage: Hat Canyon seine kleinen Kinder MTBs eigentlich eingestellt weil man da nix auf der Homepage findet??


----------



## Ivenl (15. April 2021)

NEFFETS schrieb:


> Danke,
> Echt schwierig - hinzu kommt dass der ganze Bikemarkt leer ist und kaum ein Modell direkt verfügbar ist.
> Andere Frage: Hat Canyon seine kleinen Kinder MTBs eigentlich eingestellt weil man da nix auf der Homepage findet??


Der 20' Markt ist leider besonders leer.
Canyon hat die auf Eis gelegt und der Gebrauchtpreis spiegelt nicht die Qualität wieder, die Teile sind zu schwer.


----------



## Luftbumb (15. April 2021)

So, nach akribischer IntensivSondierung und VerfügbarkeitsCheck wird es das BMC Blast 20.

Hat aus meiner Sicht einen akzeptablen Preis u stimmiges Gesamtpaket zw Gewicht, Scheibenbremsen, ... 
Bin sehr gespannt, was ich leider noch nicht finden konnte sind persönliche Erfahrungsberichte/DetailReviews.


----------



## Ivenl (15. April 2021)

Habe es mal getestet, aber nur kurz vorm/ im Laden. Ist solide, aber sehr groß von der Geo im Vergleich zu mancher Konkurrenz.


----------



## Luftbumb (17. April 2021)

Fehlen wahrscheinlich dann nur noch Pedale, bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ab Werk welche dran sind - werds die Tage sehen wenn's ankommt...
Nach weiteren Suchen hier im Forum bin ich grad bei den VP-227 gelandet... Mal schauen.

Den Lenker von 650 werd ich womöglich auch kürzen auf 600 oder so... Die 650 scheinen mir aufm Papier seeeehr breit für Kinder... Am early Rider seeker sind's wohl nur 560 u am Woom 4 600 ... ...
Reifen muss sich in live zeigen ob die 2,4" sein müssen oder 2,1 nicht besser wären für leichteres abrollen


----------



## krauser2811 (2. Mai 2021)

Luftbumb schrieb:


> Fehlen wahrscheinlich dann nur noch Pedale, bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ab Werk welche dran sind - werds die Tage sehen wenn's ankommt...
> Nach weiteren Suchen hier im Forum bin ich grad bei den VP-227 gelandet... Mal schauen.
> 
> Den Lenker von 650 werd ich womöglich auch kürzen auf 600 oder so... Die 650 scheinen mir aufm Papier seeeehr breit für Kinder... Am early Rider seeker sind's wohl nur 560 u am Woom 4 600 ... ...
> Reifen muss sich in live zeigen ob die 2,4" sein müssen oder 2,1 nicht besser wären für leichteres abrollen


Bitte berichten, bin gerade schon auf der Suche nach nem Bike für meine Tochter für 2022 und werde dies wohl auf Grund der aktuellen Situation schon im Herbst bestellen


----------



## disentis (2. Mai 2021)

Bei uns steht grad der Wechsel zum Blast 24 an.

Damit wäre in ca. 2 Wochen ein gut erhaltenes, blaues Orbea MX20 Team abzugeben. Wurde genau ein Jahr gefahren. Kann mich erinnern die Probefahrt damals haben wir auch schon mit Maske gemacht 

Beim Blast 24 ist der gleiche, 650mm breite Lenker wie beim 20. Und der ist wirklich breit, ich denke auch, ich werde da was abschnippeln...


----------



## Ivenl (2. Mai 2021)

disentis schrieb:


> Bei uns steht grad der Wechsel zum Blast 24 an.
> 
> Damit wäre in ca. 2 Wochen ein gut erhaltenes, blaues Orbea MX20 Team abzugeben. Wurde genau ein Jahr gefahren. Kann mich erinnern die Probefahrt damals haben wir auch schon mit Maske gemacht
> 
> Beim Blast 24 ist der gleiche, 650mm breite Lenker wie beim 20. Und der ist wirklich breit, ich denke auch, ich werde da was abschnippeln...


Disc Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luftbumb (2. Mai 2021)

Habe den Lenker auf 590 gekürzt, sieht nun wesentlich stimmiger aus. Zum vgl. das Woom Off hat 600, Early Rider Seeker 560, Orbea MX hat 540...  Generell macht das Bike einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck... Gefahren wurde es leider noch nicht, dauert noch... Hab früh zugeschlagen bei der derzeitigen allgemeinen VerfügbarkeitsLage von Bikes& Komponenten...


----------



## disentis (2. Mai 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Disc Version?


Nein, nur V-Brakes. Habe einige Monate überlegt selber umzurüsten, hab es aber dann doch sein lassen.


----------



## Paddinho (3. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem 20" für meinen 5jährigen. Der fährt aktuell noch ein KuBike 16".

Das BMC Blast 20 hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst...ansonsten gibt der Markt ja fast nichts mehr (verfügbares) her. Ich bin mir hier nur unsicher wegen der fehlenden Federgabel. Ich hab mit dem Teil über Waldwege und Schotter zu fahren sowie halt auch Trails, je nachdem wie gut es bei ihm klappt.

@Luftbumb Warum hast du dich für MTB mit Starrgabel entschieden?

Eine der wenigen verfügbaren Alternativen (mit Federgabel) wäre aktuell noch das Orbea Laufey 20 H20.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2021)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem 20" für meinen 5jährigen. Der fährt aktuell noch ein KuBike 16".
> 
> Das BMC Blast 20 hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst...ansonsten gibt der Markt ja fast nichts mehr (verfügbares) her. Ich bin mir hier nur unsicher wegen der fehlenden Federgabel. Ich hab mit dem Teil über Waldwege und Schotter zu fahren sowie halt auch Trails, je nachdem wie gut es bei ihm klappt.
> 
> ...


Federgabel kostet Gewicht.. solange nicht gesprungen wird oder es besonders ruppig wird finden viele es lohnt nicht. Mein kurzer nimmt jede wurzel und jedes Schlagloch mit ohne federgabel würde es ihn ständig hinschmeißen...


----------



## krauser2811 (3. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist es erst nächste Saision soweit, aber wie findet ihr das GHOST Kato and Lanao
gibts es mit und ohne Federgabel, aber halt nur mit V-Brake und vom Gewicht her find ich die auch im Rahmen









						KATO Essential 20"
					

Das KATO Essential 20 ist speziell für Kinder entwickelt worden, rollt auf 20 Zoll Reifen und kommt in vielen Farbvarianten.



					www.ghost-bikes.com
				












						KATO Base 20"
					

Das KATO Base 20 ist speziell für Kinder entwickelt worden, rollt auf 20 Zoll Reifen und kommt in vielen Farbvarianten.



					www.ghost-bikes.com


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2021)

krauser2811 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es erst nächste Saision soweit, aber wie findet ihr das GHOST Kato and Lanao
> gibts es mit und ohne Federgabel, aber halt nur mit V-Brake und vom Gewicht her find ich die auch im Rahmen
> 
> 
> ...


Wird viel bergab gefahren wurde ich auch für die Kids nicht auf eine Scheibenbremse verzichten wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luftbumb (3. Mai 2021)

Paddinho schrieb:


> @Luftbumb Warum hast du dich für MTB mit Starrgabel entschieden?


Gewicht und Preis waren mir wichtiger... Und für das was ich mit ihm fahren möchte in dem Alter, braucht er m.M.n. nicht zwingend eine Federgabel beim 20" ...
Plus wie mein Vorredner schreibt, fand ich z.b. die Scheibenbremse wichtiger...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2021)

Luftbumb schrieb:


> Gewicht und Preis waren mir wichtiger... Und für das was ich mit ihm fahren möchte in dem Alter, braucht er m.M.n. nicht zwingend eine Federgabel beim 20" ...
> Plus wie mein Vorredner schreibt, fand ich z.b. die Scheibenbremse wichtiger...


Die Frage ist was dein Sohn fahren will 😂. Meiner hat die auch erst im Laufe der 20" Zeit bekommen. Nutzt sie dann bei Gelegenheit aber auch..


----------



## Paddinho (6. Mai 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal folgende Bike (die auch verfügbar sind) in die enge Auswahl genommen:

BMC Blast 20 (600,-)
Orbea Laufex 20 H30 (560,-)
Mondraker Leader 20 (400,-)
Dazu hätte ich noch ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX20 aus ebay Kleinanzeigen für ca. 300,-, welches durch besser Komponenten auf ca. 8kg gebraucht wurde.

Von der Federgabel bin ich aktuell weg. Ich werd ihn jetzt zuerst mal an Wald und Wiese gewöhnen und wenn er wirklich richtig Bock darauf hat muss evtl. wieder was Neues her...dann aber vielleicht sogar schon 24".

Das gebrauchte Orbea liegt mit 8kg schon 1-2kg unter den anderen Bike's. Das wäre aktuell ein deutlicher Pluspunkt. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen verfügt es allerdings nicht über Scheibenbremsen (das Mondraker auch nicht)


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2021)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal folgende Bike (die auch verfügbar sind) in die enge Auswahl genommen:
> 
> BMC Blast 20 (600,-)
> Orbea Laufex 20 H30 (560,-)
> ...


Da würde ich nicht lange überlegen und das gebrauchte Orbea kaufen. Das gesparte Geld dann eventuell in China-Carbon Teile (Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker) zur Gewichtsreduktion und in  bessere 9/10fach Schaltungskomponenten und ggf. leichte Faltreifen zur Funktionsverbesserung stecken. Ein 20"er wird sowieso nur ca. 1.5 Jahre gefahren, dann muss das nächste her.


----------



## Paddinho (10. Mai 2021)

Ist jetzt doch keins der oben angegebenen Bikes geworden.
Tendenz war das Orbea MX20

Ist jetzt aber ein gebrauchtes Pyro Twenty Large geworden (1 Jahr alt). War zwar etwas teurer als das Orbea aber dafür sind als besonderes Highlight (hier hat mein Gehirn ausgesetzt! Brauch man zwar sicher nicht wollte ich aber haben) XTR V-Brakes und Schaltwerk verbaut.


----------



## phaenomenon (22. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch! Das allerwichtigste dabei ist --> es muß deinem Kind gefallen und er muss sich wohl fühlen. Habe gestern meinem Junior das Orbea Laufey 20 H30 rausgelassen. Geiles Bike und Sohnemann fliegt vor Freude, hätte er es abends mit ins Bett nehmen können, dann würde er es tun   Er ist im shop testweise auch das H10 gefahren mit der -meiner Ansicht nach- oversized Ausstattung und Federgabel. Natürlich kannte er den Preisunterschied nicht _lol_. Aber er hat sich instinktiv für das H30 entschieden in der Farbe silberblau/rot. Das H10 ist sicherlich toll mit der Federgaben, braucht er aber alles noch nicht. Er muss das Springen und die Bikebeherrschung erstmal mit starrer Gabel lernen, damit er feedback bekommt und lernt wann ein Sprung sanft oder hart war. Später kann man dann immer noch aufrüsten.

Just my 2 cents. Hauptsache die Kids haben fun und sind sicher unterwegs. In dem Sinne ... have fun and n-joy the weekend

phaeno


----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich krame den Thread mal wieder raus. Hab für meinen kleinen ein Orbea Laufey 20 H20 gekauft. Gerade im Ausverkauf ziemlich günstig bekommen. 

ABER: das Schaltwerk hängt super tief. Gerade mal 5-6cm über den Boden. Ist das normal?! Kann dazu jmd was sagen?! Finde ich schon extrem tief.


----------



## nicolutz (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist normal bei den 20" mit normalem Schaltwerk. Zumindest an unserem Pyro mit SLX Schaltwerk auch, war aber bisher nie ein Problem und mein Sohn fährt schon wild.
Es gibt auch kürzere Schaltwerke, aber sollte wie gesagt kein Problem sein


MTB_ScorpioN schrieb:


> Ich krame den Thread mal wieder raus. Hab für meinen kleinen ein Orbea Laufey 20 H20 gekauft. Gerade im Ausverkauf ziemlich günstig bekommen.
> 
> ABER: das Schaltwerk hängt super tief. Gerade mal 5-6cm über den Boden. Ist das normal?! Kann dazu jmd was sagen?! Finde ich schon extrem tief.


----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (30. Dezember 2022)

Cool. Danke für die Antwort. Dann mach ich mir schonmal weniger Gedanken. Fand es aber schon krass wie nah das am Boden ist. Aber klar, bei den kleinen Reifen muss es ja iwo sein. Aber dann schauen wir erstmal wie es damit läuft!


----------



## _PETE_ (31. Dezember 2022)

Aus dem Grund habe ich mich für ein X0 short-cage entschieden.

Original:




nach dem Umbau:




Nicht der gleiche Gang, aber so weit nach unten, wie beim originalen Schaltwerk, kommt das sram nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (31. Dezember 2022)

Der Unterschied ist ja krass. Naja ich schau mir mal an wie es klappt. Wenn er es iwann abreißt, ist das ne gute Alternative.


----------



## Martin K S (1. Januar 2023)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Das allerwichtigste dabei ist --> es muß deinem Kind gefallen und er muss sich wohl fühlen. Habe gestern meinem Junior das Orbea Laufey 20 H30 rausgelassen. Geiles Bike und Sohnemann fliegt vor Freude, hätte er es abends mit ins Bett nehmen können, dann würde er es tun   Er ist im shop testweise auch das H10 gefahren mit der -meiner Ansicht nach- oversized Ausstattung und Federgabel. Natürlich kannte er den Preisunterschied nicht _lol_. Aber er hat sich instinktiv für das H30 entschieden in der Farbe silberblau/rot. Das H10 ist sicherlich toll mit der Federgaben, braucht er aber alles noch nicht. Er muss das Springen und die Bikebeherrschung erstmal mit starrer Gabel lernen, damit er feedback bekommt und lernt wann ein Sprung sanft oder hart war. Später kann man dann immer noch aufrüsten.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Hauptsache die Kids haben fun und sind sicher unterwegs. In dem Sinne ... have fun and n-joy the weekend
> 
> phaeno


Hi phaeno, 
Weißt du, was das laufey 20 H30 wiegt? Ich finde leider nirgends ein Gewicht... 

Danke 
Martin


----------



## A-Abraxas (1. Januar 2023)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich mich für ein X0 short-cage entschieden.
> 
> Original:
> ...
> ...


Schön dass so ein XO short-cage gleich mit hydr. 4-Kolbenbremse geliefert wird. 
Erhöht zwar den Montageaufwand, aber wie sonst   will man 5-jährige Kinder bremsen ?


----------



## _PETE_ (1. Januar 2023)

Die Bremse ist auch ne X0… 🤷🏼‍♂️

Welchen Montageaufwand meinst Du?


----------



## phaenomenon (6. Januar 2023)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Hi phaeno,
> Weißt du, was das laufey 20 H30 wiegt? Ich finde leider nirgends ein Gewicht...
> 
> Danke
> Martin


Keine Ahnung, habe es nie gewogen. Das Wichtigste ist: Junior hat sehr viel Spaß damit und fühlt sich pudelwohl auf dem Bike. Und Papa ist glücklich mit diesem Zustand


----------



## nicolutz (6. Januar 2023)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Hi phaeno,
> Weißt du, was das laufey 20 H30 wiegt? Ich finde leider nirgends ein Gewicht...
> 
> Danke
> Martin



Laut der Produktseite bei Fahrrad.de hat es schlanke 14,5kg
Die Orbeas sind leider allgemein recht schwer


----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (6. Januar 2023)

Hab das 20 H20 gestern gewogen…
Mit padale 10,81 kg.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das mit starrgabel Scherer ist. Eher leichter.
Die 14,5 geben die bei allen Größen den laufey an. Auch beim 27,5er.
Orbea selbst gibt nix an.


----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (6. Januar 2023)




----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (6. Januar 2023)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Laut der Produktseite bei Fahrrad.de hat es schlanke 14,5kg
> Die Orbeas sind leider allgemein recht schwer


Also ich find 10,81 nicht schwer… sind 1,5 kg mehr als das Woom 4 off… was als leichtestes Kinder mtb gilt. 
Und das Orbea hat als goodie noch ne 50mm absenkbare sattelstütze. Wenn ich die gegen ne normale tausche bin ich fast beim Woom Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (6. Januar 2023)

Das Woom off 4 (ohne Federgabel) hat laut Website 7,8kg, sind dann also schon 3kg mehr.
Unser Pyro Twenty Ultralight hat 7kg (aber ganz andere Preisklasse)

Ich finde daher das Laufey schon schwer.
Setzte das mal in Relation zum Körpergewicht und stell dir vor dein Bike hätte 30-50% mehr Gewicht.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das Laufey ist ein top Kinderrad!
Aber es ist wirklich nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## MTB_ScorpioN (6. Januar 2023)

Hä?! Wie gesagt, dass laufey MIT Federgabel UND Dropper wiegt 10,81…. 
Und das Woom of air 9kg…. 
Ohne droper komm ich da knapp drüber, 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Gabeln großen Gewichtsunterschied haben.


----------



## nicolutz (6. Januar 2023)

MTB_ScorpioN schrieb:


> Hä?! Wie gesagt, dass laufey MIT Federgabel UND Dropper wiegt 10,81….
> Und das Woom of air 9kg….
> Ohne droper komm ich da knapp drüber,
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Gabeln großen Gewichtsunterschied haben.


Da haben wir mit den Modellen aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Hier ging es ja eigentlich um das H30, deswegen habe ich mich auf die Vergleiche ohne Federgabel bezogen

Wäre halt echt interessant mal das tatsächliche Gewicht des H30 zu erfahren


----------



## Martin K S (6. Januar 2023)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Hi phaeno,
> Weißt du, was das laufey 20 H30 wiegt? Ich finde leider nirgends ein Gewicht...
> 
> Danke
> Martin


danke für eure Antworten! 
Ich hab jetzt einen Shop angeschrieben :
9,65kg


----------



## Charmaquest (Montag um 12:13)

Die 20“ Laufeys sind mit ihren 10 kg schon ok vom Gewicht her, die 24er liegen dann schon bei knapp 12 kg und mehr, das finde ich dann auch zu viel für ein Hardtail. Die Geometrie ist aber schon sehr gut und mein Sohn hat mit dem H30 fantastisch gelernt seine Gliedmassen als Dämpfer zu benutzen. Dafür hat’s ihn am Anfang bei Bremswellen auch mal gelegt, er ist dadurch aber einfach vorsichtiger gefahren und hat sich seine Linie drumrum gesucht. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen dass Kinder, die etwas unsicher sind, zu viel Angst bekommen auf einem ruppigen Trail, da könnten Dämpfer mehr Sicherheit geben. Hab meinem Sohn zum Saisonabschluss ein 20er Commencal Fully geliehen, da hat er ein paar Abfahrten gebraucht, um mit der schweren Kiste warm zu werden. Als er dann aber merkte über was er plötzlich ganz easy drüber bügeln kann, hat er mir in den Kurven immer mehr Meter abgenommen…


----------

